# Heizungspumpe - nachträglich Drehzahl stellen mit 0-10V



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2005)

Hallo liebe Leut!

Gibt es eine einfache (günstige) Hardware-Lösung die Drehzahl einer bestehenden Heizungspumpe (Kondesnsatormotor) mit einem 0-10V Normsignal zu stellen?

Ein FU fällt wohl wegen der Frequenz (Kondensator im Motor) aus.
Mir schwebt da soetwas wie eine Phasenanschnittsteuerung vor, die über 0-10V gestellt wird ... aber irgendwie komme ich da nicht richtig weiter.

Hat jemand eine Idee für oder sogar so etwas schon einmal realisiert?

Gruß, Marco


----------



## waro-msr (28 Oktober 2005)

Der "Gast" bin übrigens ich ... waro-msr

... mein isdn-router schmeisst mich immer schneller raus und zerhackt mein login als ich tippen kann


----------



## Ralle (28 Oktober 2005)

Kleiner Tip für deinen ISDN-Router: Nimm Winamp und such dir einen Internet-Radiosender mit geringer Bitrate, damit kannst du dann solange im Forum bleiben, wie du willst und es frißt kaum Bandbreite. Bei mir funktioniert das super.


----------



## Kai (28 Oktober 2005)

waro-msr schrieb:
			
		

> Der "Gast" bin übrigens ich ... waro-msr
> 
> ... mein isdn-router schmeisst mich immer schneller raus und zerhackt mein login als ich tippen kann



Beim Einloggen hinter "Bei jedem Besuch automatisch einloggen:" einen Haken machen (der Tipp stammt übrigens von Volker) und beim Internet Explorer Cookies zulassen.

Wenn Dein Schreiben dann mal wieder zu lange dauert, wirst Du beim Absenden des Beitrages automatisch wieder unter Deinem Namen eingeloggt.

Ich selber habe einen DSL-Router der mich auch nach 10 Minuten rausschmeißt und bei mir funktioniert es super.

Gruß Kai


----------



## waro-msr (31 Oktober 2005)

danke für die tipps zu meinem router - funktionieren prächtig!

... aber hat auch jemand eine idee / lösung für mein eigentliches problem mit der heizungspumpe???


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (31 Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Hier mal ein link, vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.

http://www.thomann.de/botex_ct_110_prodinfo.html

Du kannst es ja vorher mal mit einem herkömmlichen Lichtdimmer ausprobieren.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## waro-msr (2 November 2005)

... das könnte was werden
ich werd's testen - danke


----------



## Rene Forster (6 November 2005)

Hallo waro,

Nein !! Geht nicht !!

lies Dir das bitte vorher durch:
http://www.cc2net.de/Foren/CC2Net_Forum/lesen.php?eintrag=4195

Falls der Link nicht einwandfrei funktioniert, bitte im nach Drehzahl+ Pumpe suchen und lesen.

Rene


----------



## Zottel (7 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ein FU fällt wohl wegen der Frequenz (Kondensator im Motor) aus.
> Mir schwebt da soetwas wie eine Phasenanschnittsteuerung vor, die über 0-10V gestellt wird ... aber irgendwie komme ich da nicht richtig weiter.


Phasenanschnittsteuerungen funktionieren eigentlich nicht mit Asynchronmotoren: Der Phasenanschnitt reduziert Spannung und Moment. Ein Asynchronmotor würde synchron drehen wenn das Lastmoment 0 ist (gibts nicht wegen Lager- und Luftreibung). Steigert man das Lastmoment, nimmt die Drehzahl ab bis der Schlupf (das ist der Unterschied zwischen synchroner und tatsächlicher Drehzahl) den Kippschlupf erreicht. Dan bleibt der Motor stehen. Wenn der Kippschlupf z.B 5%, der Motor 2-polig ist, tritt das bei 3000 UpM -5%=2700 UpM auf. Wenn deine Pumpe nun ohne Phasenanschnitt 2900 oder 2850 Upm läuft, kannst du per Phasenanschnitt gerade auf 2700 UpM herunterregeln
Mit einem FU könnte es gehen, wenn man den Kondensator wegließe und den Anschluß des Motors auf die dritte Phase des FU legen würde. Habe ich aber nie probiert und bin auch nicht sicher, für welchen Phasenversatz so ein Kondensatormotor konstruiert ist.


----------

